# To Whom It May Concern



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

I've missed this place, and I wanna make it great again. I'm not deluded, I can't do that, so instead, welcome to: 
WARTORTLE'S CREEPY CORNER
_a dark, dank corner of the cave where you can come to sit around the campfire with your favorite trainers and revel in spooky, scary goodness. _
 This will be updated as my laziness allows. A few posts after this are temporary placeholders. 
 Love, Wartortle.


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

~reserve~ This is planned to be a repository of interesting links and other such things, provided they will not bog down the site or waste Butterfree's server fees ;-;


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

~reserve~

*(I am currently building a good looking post or two, to start things off. Check back at night, maybe you'll be spooked. >:)*


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

For the thread's first spooky tale, I would like to hark back to the infancy days of the internet, when everything was still new, fresh, and... unexpected. 

The following comment comes from a six year old post on a popular site.
I've partially edited it for clarity and errors, although I am not perfect. Bolded topics are explained more towards the end of the post. 

"     In 1998, when the net was still personal, there was a newsgroup called '_bellefore_'. If you don't know what newsgroups are, they are the precursors to p2p/torrents/irc, and still exist in baby forms.
     There was a network within the newsgroup called _calmlymen_, and basically what they specialized in doing was letting people know that _they knew who you were.._ I had later learned that this person, or group were actually responsible for taking down the designers of BO (Back Orifice) and a number of other unruly internet clans-- For instance *Eric Corley.*
     Either way long story short, I had once met a person who claimed to know a member of calmlymen through irc, after much discussion regarding their capabilities and my curiosity for him to prove it, I was told to _return to the channel at midnight_, and wait... so wait I did. 
     Not a word was typed, by myself, or anyone else. After an hour or so, I received a pm in irc to a webaddress via ip (removed defunct website link).             Now you must know that I had never given out my information to anyone, it was 1998 and realistically the only people who could of even had information that related to me would be my ISP, and even that would have had to been the information of my parents, not myself.
     I went to the IP address, I turned off my screen, afraid of what I would see. After a few moments of steeling myself, I pressed the power button and the screen popped to life. There, on screen, was a *photograph of my birth certificate."* 

Eric Corley was the pseudonym for a prominent hacker from this time period, more information can be found on wikipedia.
Birth Certificates, at least in the US are private documents, and things no one legally should have access to unless you left it lying around in a subway, or are a doctor/other similar occupation


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

_This one also comes from a popular site, although it has been altered to me more of a story than a comment, everything remains similar. _

"I am now 24 years of age, about ten years ago, my mother received a letter in the mail that had nothing on it. An unassuming plain, white envelope with no stamp. I recall being confused, as I thought you needed a return address, and address and a stamp in order to mail something. These days, however, I can only assume that someone had to have directly placed it in the mailbox.
 Inside the envelope was a single piece of paper, neatly folded down the center. On the paper, handwritten with excellent quality, were the names, birthdays, place of birth, time of birth, blood type, etc. All of the biological data on my siblings and I, down to the name of the doctor who delivered us. This is all well and scary as it is, but it is made even worse by the fact that we were not born in the United States, and had not been to the country we were born in since then, 14 years, for me, specifically. 
  My mother was, understandably, distressed. She wouldn't let us go out to play, or even go to school, and called the police immediately. While waiting for them to arrive, she called our relatives in the other country, demanding to know who had lost sensitive medical data like that. No one in the family seemed to know, and claimed to have no involvement. The police arrived relatively quickly. However, they explained that there was nothing they could do short of catching the person red-handed placing it in the mailbox, as there were no identifiable marks or fingerprints, and the handwriting, while immaculate, was overwhelmingly generic. They agreed to have cars patrol more often, and that was that as far as they were concerned. 
  Our mother did not allow us to play alone outside for months after that. We returned to school the following week to discover that two other classmates had a similar incident, and they were both from a different country than I or the other. To this day, we never figured this out.. I guess it just goes to show that your information is never safe, even when the internet wasn't a huge thing. "


----------



## Byrus (Aug 5, 2017)

Is this a thread for creepypastas or something?


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 5, 2017)

It's a thread for anything spoopy I just figured I'd share some stories. Feel free to post your favorites, I see that scp.  :D


----------

